# How do you shower *with* baby?



## beckington

I've heard of parents taking showers with their babies - as in, babies in the water with them, not just being happily occupied watching from outside the shower. How does this work? Do you use a special type of sling? How do you not get soap all over baby?

If I time it right and I'm fast, my ds will be happy in the bouncy chair outside the shower. And he doesn't really like baths, so possibly showering with him is a crazy idea! But I'm intrigued. How does it work?


----------



## Knitting Mama

Well, we've done a few methods over here. One is the family shower, where my husband and I both shower with the baby, and one of us holds the baby while the other washes, etc. We've also done the baby-at-the-end method where one of us will shower, get the big stuff done like hair and body washing, and then take the baby for the last few minutes. When I'm alone, I put her in the Bumbo and put that on the floor of the shower at the opposite end of the tub.

I know that some people use water slings, but I don't have one (or want one since slings hurt my shoulder).


----------



## osker

Does he not like baths at all, or does he not like a bath alone? Have you tried a bath with him?

As for the shower, I would imagine it all depends on your level of comfort with holding a wet, soapy baby. I would also think that soap would likely get on him.. but not all that much if he's under the spray. E LOVES the shower and to have the spray hit her right in the face, but then she loves the bath as well, so it may just depend on him.

The first time you try I would definitely recommend having another person outside the shower to spot you and take the baby just in case you can't get settled or he doesn't like it.


----------



## tea_time

I used a bumbo with my DD when she was a baby. Just put it on the floor.


----------



## Knitting Mama

Yeah, to add a bit more-- the baby isn't really slippery if soap isn't involved; skin tends to stick to skin when wet when there's no soap. We don't use soap on the baby at all, so it's not really a big deal for us, but if I was showering alone with her and not using the Bumbo I'd probably have to hold her very, very carefully to avoid getting her soapy!


----------



## tzs

i always got her naked and ready, took my shower and soaped up and washed etc....then just stepped out to grab her. it's so easy. when we're done i just plop her down wrapped in a towel and then take care of drying myself off and then get back to her. now that she's a toddler she can stand but i still don't pull her in until after i'm done with my business.


----------



## Lisa1970

I would use a wash cloth to help with traction on the baby. But my baby is 18 months old now and likes to sit in the shower while I take the shower. I wash him when I am done so as to not tick him off before I can get out.


----------



## MeganWoods

I shower often with my 3.5 month old when we wake up after my husband has left. We do 'combos' - I sit in the tub with her sitting between my legs and I grip her with my thighs. She knows the drill now and holds on, facing away from me. I use a hand-held shower head and alternate between it and the faucet. I can easily wash my hair with both hands and then rinse while slightly leaning back so the soap falls down my back. I don't personally use much body soap so it's a non-issue... I even shave my legs with her sitting on the opposite leg and my arm supporting her. For me not-showering was so unappealing I got desperately creative!


----------



## newlyminted

I've gotta second (or third?) the Bumbo! Works great.


----------



## ElliesMomma

with a tiny baby, i wrap him in a hand towel, then hold him against my body. yes, i shower with one hand. it's do-able. i even gave my 3 yo daughter her shower while holding her brother. the reason i wrapped him in a hand towel was for improving our traction/my grip. a slippery baby with no head control is a bad thing. but it's easy to hold him when he's in a towel. i stopped using the hand towel when he was a little bigger, held his own head up, etc. when i was confident that i wouldn't drop him.

i started this way with both of my kids, and they were never afraid of the shower. never opposed to bathing. bath time/shower time is fun time. it's a nightly ritual.


----------



## Terrilein

Really excellent ideas, ladies! I just got mesh and slingrings in the mail today and will hopefully be busy making my own shower sling this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## MamitaM

As a single mama with little help and none at all in the bathroom







I never thought I'd be able to shower or bathe with my son. It's really easy for me though. I just strip him down to his diaper and have him sit in his little chair (or car seat) right outside the shower while I'm in there washing up and doing my hair. When I'm done I reach over and pick him up an take him in with me and then he gets washed. I don't do his whole body with to much soapy stuff though in showers in case he gets to slippery. He loves the shower! Doesn't mind at all when water gets in his little face.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

All we've done so far is hand off the baby -- DH will get in and soap up and rinse off and then I'll hand him the baby or vice versa. She loves the water and doesn't even mind if the spray hits her in the face. If I'm alone, I'll take a bath with her -- I wash my hair and then pick her up and put her in with me.

I might try some of the other ideas, though







Good stuff!


----------



## heybabyquepaso

We just started doing this, as a way to introduce bathtime as a regular ritual without all of the hassle of the baby bathtub (which gets heavy when full of water). I hold him with one hand, have my husband take him when I'm ready to wash myself up or dry off. But I'm gonna try the Bumbo, because that way I don't have to be dependent on my husband to help. I also don't worry as much about soap. I do wash his hair (it can smell because he's got a sweaty head, LOL).

I now consider baby baths a rookie move. So glad that I read in these forums about showers. So much easier.


----------



## NikonMama

We always just did the family shower or the hand off method as other posters have already mentioned. DS only had a handful of baths until he was around 3 years old.


----------



## Sharlla

well when she was really little we used the shower sling, but now that she is older she just sits or stands in the shower with us. a lot of time DH and I take a shower together and she is in there with both of us


----------



## katelove

We've done a few different things. When she was little (pre-sitting unsupported) I washed her then lay her on a towel on the floor and wrapped her up, then quickly washed myself. If DH was home I would do her first then pass her to him to dry and dress while I washed myself. Now she can sit unaided I just pop her on the floor of the shower cubicle. I wash myself first then sit down with her and wash her. I usually then leave her in there (with the water off) while I get out and dry off, then get her out and dry her.

Oh and I probably should add that we live in a very warm climate so getting cold is not an issue.


----------



## colorclash

When ours was teeny tiny I would make a towel nest in the sink and then we'd take a shower and I'd do her first, then put her in the cozy towel nest and then do myself. As soon as she was able to arch her back and squirm around a bit, I brought her bouncy chair in to the bathroom and cover it with a couple towels and then wash her and put her down in that and then finish up. But now she's too big for that too, so I've been doing the hubby handoff. I never thought about bringing the bumbo into the shower. I'll have to try that next time.

My dd is usually happy to hang out while is do my thing. I think it's a combo of the warm steaminess and the white nosiness of it all that keeps her calm. She likes showers way more than baths.

Oh and dd doesn't get soaped up either. I was doing baby shampoo, but now we all get baking soda and vinegar instead.


----------



## Terrilein

Got my shower sling done. Now I need my baby and a shower to try it out!


----------



## P.J.

Nice! I'm always impressed with your craftiness! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

Carefully. When he was little, I put a hand towel down on the floor of the shower at the back(we had tub/shower combinations) and laid him on it. I took care of washing myself first, then washed him, then we got out together. Once he could sit up, I just sat him at the back of the shower with a few toys. He still showers with me often and he's 4 now.

And FWIW, I showered him with me because he screamed if he was away from me.


----------



## beckington

nak

Thanks for all the great ideas! I like the towel idea cuz I'd be worried about him being slippery, at least until we both get used to it. We have a separate bath tub an shower stall so don;t think the bumbo would work for us. Maybe a combo of bouncy chair while I wash and then bringing him in for a quick rinse would work. It would be good to try it and see if he likes it better than a bath. thanks everyone!


----------

